# half height exterior door for crawl space



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It will be super expensive. Just make your own and don't worry about it being a hinge door as you probably won't be in there as much as you think.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why, a plywood door will work.
A crawl space is a very poor place to store anything.
Wood will rot, steel will rust, anything else is going to mold up.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Why, a plywood door will work.
> A crawl space is a very poor place to store anything.
> Wood will rot, steel will rust, anything else is going to mold up.


He/she is going to condition it so the ambient moisture shouldn't be that much of an issue but I agree that the crawl is not ideal nor should he/she spend too much money on a custom door.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree,buy a marked down exterior prehung door---cut the top half off--re make the top half of the frame and be happy---


----------



## mattlreese (May 7, 2014)

Great idea I will be on the lookout for one.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Depending on the width. You could shop at your local Rehab store or reclaimed building materials warehouse and get an old door, that you could cut down to use for the door for that opening.

If you have a Table Saw and router, or access to that equipment. You could always build your own door to your spec, that would look better than just plain plywood.


----------



## mattlreese (May 7, 2014)

Building a door may be over my head but buying one, cutting it, and the reassembling the frame is not.


----------



## GcontractorTX (Oct 26, 2014)

Make sure you cut the door appropriately so that you have 2 hinges. If you don't know how to cut in a new hinge properly it might be easier to cut some off the top. Then cut your height so that you have 2 hinges.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattlreese (May 7, 2014)

That's what I was thinking gc. Also if it's a steel door I need to get a metal blade for my circular saw I assume.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You will need to treat and edge band them to keep the cut edges from rusting and delaminating.


----------



## mattlreese (May 7, 2014)

How do I treat the edge band. File it smooth and paint it?


----------

